
Let your loved ones know you’re safe with our new personal safety app - riqbal
https://blog.google/products/maps/let-your-loved-ones-know-youre-safe-our-new-personal-safety-app/
======
secfirstmd
I'm glad this has finally occurred. Was pushing for Google to do more along
this lines for awhile. I know it's never ideal that Google has more
information on people but for those of us who work all the time with people at
risk (activists, journalists, aid workers etc) this tool will genuinely save
lives.

